# Moss Aquascaping



## frothhelmet (17 Jan 2012)

Thought I would share. This looks awesome! In the comments someone says you can do this with all mosses. I gotta try it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/8238 ... -or-carpet


----------



## BigTom (17 Jan 2012)

That does look great. Almost regretting planting my latest nano now!


----------



## Aquadream (17 Jan 2012)

A meat grinder used to plant moss??? It put to shame all my ideas and techniques.
Magnificent rock work.


----------



## Arana (17 Jan 2012)

This is how Amano does it too


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Jan 2012)

This is how I've always done it, however I use an electric blender.


----------



## Emyr (17 Jan 2012)

So you can just push a clump of fissidens into the substrate?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Jan 2012)

Emyr said:
			
		

> So you can just push a clump of fissidens into the substrate?



It looks like the idea is to grow it emersed and wait for it to attach first.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jan 2012)

Very cool!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emyr (17 Jan 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Emyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It says "Remain fiss put on gravel" and shows him just pushing it into the substrate though?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Jan 2012)

I'd imagine the 7 day period is for it to attach?


----------



## Eboeagles (17 Jan 2012)

Amazing - I love that rock work too!!

I'm definitely going to try that next! I've seen Amano do that on his DVD but he wasnt using a grinder! He just chopped it as if it was herbs for cooking.


----------



## GillesF (17 Jan 2012)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Amazing - I love that rock work too!!
> 
> I'm definitely going to try that next! I've seen Amano do that on his DVD but he wasnt using a grinder! He just chopped it as if it was herbs for cooking.



Yes, I'm looking for the Youtube video of this, anyone knows the URL?


----------



## Emyr (17 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhvzRtUY ... ture=share

5 minutess onwards. Amano's minions are hilarious, they worship him like a god. Clapping along to him chopping.


----------



## GillesF (18 Jan 2012)

Thanks mate!

And yes, you're right about his "minions". It's even a bit freaky lol!


----------

